# Hi there!



## Radicus (Jun 18, 2019)

Hey folks! Found this site through random googling. Been married 11 years and it's wonderful although started out pretty rough. I guess I just find marriage and sex in marriage fascinating so I was looking for a place to talk about it!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

